# Rescue dog Tamba....especially for Anne(annetony)



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Anne and others who saw my link in the "Advice in finding a dog" thread.
I just thought you would like to see Tamba, the GR pup at Many Tears Rescue, now that she has had her operations. Tamba
I was so pleased to see how she is now and wanted to share.
I love a happy ending.
Lesley


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Patnles

Tamba looks very well and very active....We have just rescued a dog from our local dog rescue centre, and he is fantastic and very well behaved, no mess yet AND he loves sitting in the motorhome, he only had a few days left before he was ********lets not go there hey !!! How could someone kick a hound out like this. His now called Ben.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

thanks for this Lesley was wondering how Tamba was getting on after reading your post. She is on her feet and having fun just how it should be.
Gillnpaul a warm welcome to Ben he looks lovely hope you have many many happy years together.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Ooooh, Ben is gorgeous. He looks like he has a bit of St. Bernard in him. I'm so pleased you were able to save him.
Lesley


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW thanks for that Lesley, what a gorgeous brave dog, I'm crying again but with happiness this time, for Tamba, It lovely to see the transformation and I hope he gets a lovely home real soon, he deserves it.
Gillnpaul what a beautiful dog, well done for choosing him he is going to be one happy loved dog 

Have you seen my new adittion

Anne


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I watched the video absolutely spellbound!! Tamba is a happy and lovely dog and what progress!! So worthwhile!! 
Ben is super too!!!  
Anne ...tell us about your lovely new addition too!!! Ana xx


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> I watched the video absolutely spellbound!! Tamba is a happy and lovely dog and what progress!! So worthwhile!!
> Ben is super too!!!
> Anne ...tell us about your lovely new addition too!!! Ana xx


Hi Ana,
She is a King Charles and her name is Tizzie, now 14 weeks old and full of fun, my old dog Rusty adores her, she is almost house trained (odd accidents) and even goes in the cat litter tray for a wee :? , now she has had her injections we will be taking her out for walkies,

One thing I wont do is what I did with our last Charlie, we had parked on the beach at Southport, and you may know how long ago that was, because then you could drive for miles on the sands to the dunes and beyond,

We let him off the lead for a run and he saw the seagulls, 8O 8O well that was it, off he went and we had to follow him in the car to get him back, he was having the time of his life, never let him off the lead on the beach again  

Anne


----------

